# What do you think of wire cages?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I always heard that wire cages were a big NO-NO for mice, but grandma innocently bought my son a wire cage at a garage sale. I thought it was worth trying as the wires seemed pretty close together. I just popped our big texel buck into it and he seems to like it. He is 55 grams, so he is a big boy and doesn't seem interested in escaping at all. I put him on my son's night stand and he really seems to enjoy being able to see around.

What do ya'll think of wire cages?

Here's Captain Skippy Pants visiting with my son before bedtime.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I personally prefer wire cages as they provide better ventilation and are easy to add extra levels and attach other fun things. I house all of my mice in wire cages and haven't had an escape yet with my current group.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't mind them, but I've found that for long-term housing, I prefer tanks. I like how cages can have add-ons, more levels added, etc. I also like that they are better ventilated for the mice - however, that better ventilation also means more in the way of smelling them, too! While that doesn't bother me too much, it bothers my boyfriend and family terribly.

It also really depends on the cage. If the wires are spaced properly/if the mice are chewers/etc. It took one of my mice to start chewing on their bars for me to make the switch to tank.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Personally hate them, no protection from drafts and dirty shavings can get kicked everywhere. Plus most have a pinch point somewhere that toes can get caught in. Too many negatives for my liking, in a house environment and with a lazy mouse you could get away with it but I would have binned it.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Oakelm said:


> dirty shavings can get kicked everywhere.


I think that was the one thing that turned me on to tanks to start with after someone told me I could use them - because I make a big enough mess cleaning out their cage/tank, without the mice doing it for me. :lol:

Another con for cages is size - most cages suitable for mice are small, from what I've seen, and don't really lend themselves to creating toys and such for them like I want to. So the only real way to create new environments for then is to get the add-ons.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Bin cages for life xx
I have 2 bin cages, 1 tank and like 8 wire cages. But all the wire cages are getting sold and I am getting more bin cages which I am so excited about!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I used the pelleted pine bedding and they just don't kick it around like the shavings. It's super processed so there's no odor or oils to contend with and it controls smell amazing!! I also use horse stall freshener under the bedding. So far there has been much less buck odor with the wire cage. I expected it to be worse, but it appears he is not marking as much in the wire cage. Plus, he is a heavily furred buck, so drafts aren't as much of a concern with him.


----------

